# Oh crap...



## BigTom (28 Sep 2011)

Just drunk a bottle of wine to get my courage up, decided I really want to switch to micro four thirds format, and ordered...

Panasonic GH2
Panasonic GF1
Panasonic 14-42mm
Panasonic 20mm pancake
Olympus 9-18mm

(will be selling the 14-42 and getting a 14-140 or 14-42x down the road)

So long Nikon, it's been a blast! 

(now opening a bottle of laphroaig to celebrate   )


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Sep 2011)

love those moments, 15yr i hope?!


----------



## BigTom (28 Sep 2011)

Only a 10yr I'm afraid, all I had in the house!


----------



## ghostsword (28 Sep 2011)

do let me know what you have from Nikon, may buy some items.


.


----------

